# My Nigerians are coming home



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:stars: next weekend :stars: hooray :stars: yahoo :stars: congrats!!! :stars: 
:idea: oh yeah . . . I'm the congratulationee. lol. arty:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

well congratulations........................ :leap: :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

Oh..................... by the way.................... I can't tell that your excited LOL 

:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

I can't wait . . .  :grouphug: :ROFL: :thumb:  :shades: :angel2: :clap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

How exciting!! Congrats on the new goaties!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

:thumbup:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

:stars: ten :stars: more :stars: days :stars: Yaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

Wahoo!!! Congrats!!! Bet you are super excited!!!! :stars: :clap: :wahoo:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

That :shades: would be an understatement.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: My Nigerians are coming home!!!*

Too bad the youth of day don't show an enthusiasm . :shrug:

LOL I feel your excitement. I hope the time goes by really quickly.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: I so happy for you!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

five more days to go! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have 5 days too!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:thumb: for what? :sun: :wave: :hi5:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

to pick up my new doe and buck! the doe is the niece to your ukelele ke'a doe


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait for pix!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Talitha! I hope you know that we expect to see piccies :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Toth and Cappy have already reminded me like ten times. I will post pix as soon as they come home. :leap:


----------

